
Show HN: MDXC – Use React Components Within Markdown - jamesknelson
http://mdxc.reactarmory.com/
======
chatmasta
Very cool idea. I can see a use case for this in static site generators for
blog posts that include complex visualizations / demos.

For those who hate the idea of JavaScript, it would be cool to add first class
support for server side rendering, so that this tool could be one step in the
build chain for producing complex non-interactive HTML.

~~~
jamesknelson
It actually has first class server rendering support! The linked website is
statically generated, with the app bundle that enables live editing downloaded
afterward.

Unfortunately you still need to configure Webpack to make it work though.

------
52-6F-62
I didn't get a chance to spend much time looking at this, but I couldn't
quickly determine a use case.

Can anybody enlighten me? Got to get back to cleaning...

~~~
jamesknelson
Author here! This project came from me wanting to be able to extend Markdown
with things like sidebars and live code examples. I've also found that it
integrates better with React than similar projects, allowing for things like
`pushState` links or customised rendering of headings.

~~~
52-6F-62
Alright then. Have to be honest, I can't see any use for myself right now --
but keep it up!

